# Lost my hunting partner



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

The world just lost a great man and heaven received another angel. This last Saturday, my older brother lost his battle with cancer and returned to his Father in Heaven. He gave a valiant fight. He was not only my older brother, but my best friend. (next to my wife) We did everything together. I will never forget all our hunting and fishing memories. He truly was a great example to me. Love you Clay!

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/154793-kindeness-night-i-will-never-forget.html


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. What great memories and stories you'll have to cherish and what a reunion to look forward to someday. Our thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss! You are fortunate to have some great memories that you can look on forever.


----------



## fishcarver (Sep 10, 2007)

Not sure if I have accepted this yet or not. I bounce back and forth to denial to anger but not acceptance yet. Thank goodness for the memories we have with Clay. Now just to build off of the legacy that he left with us for the short time we had him. Clay was great in keeping me informed on thing and inviting me along. Now that job goes to you. Let keep his memory alive in the adventure we have together. Stay strong and know he will be with us till we meet him again.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. I lost my hunting partner a few years ago. I still can't bring myself to hunt "our" spots yet.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

fishcarver said:


> Not sure if I have accepted this yet or not. I bounce back and forth to denial to anger but not acceptance yet. Thank goodness for the memories we have with Clay. Now just to build off of the legacy that he left with us for the short time we had him. Clay was great in keeping me informed on thing and inviting me along. Now that job goes to you. Let keep his memory alive in the adventure we have together. Stay strong and know he will be with us till we meet him again.


Ryan, we drove up to bear Lake yesterday. What great memories that we have there. One of clays last things that he did for me was bought me a couple down riggers for my boat. We definitely need to honor him by using them up there. You are more than welcome to come anytime. I will be extending invites all the time.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry for your loss - prayers and thoughts sent!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I remember that post and how cool it was for you guys to get his elk done.
Thoughts and prayers sent!!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. He will be there with you in your memories and your faith. 

Cancer sucks.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

May your memories be long and your sorrow short. God Bless.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear this.:-( Hang in there and cherish the memories you have.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That's a bummer man, I'm sorry. I remember your post about getting his bull mounted also. That was pure awesomeness. 

Although I don't know you personally I want you to know I've given you alot of thought today. I really hope that you and your family heals from this loss in the time that you are ready to.

Your loss caused me to reflect on the relationship I have with my twin brother and best friend (next to the wife) and all the hunting and fishing memories we have made so far and hopefully much more to come. The thought of losing him scares me to death.

None of us are guaranteed tomorrow so cherish the time you have with loved ones.

I'm believe your big brother will be watching from above in anticipation of your next hunting or fishing successes so he can smile big and be proud.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, continue hunting and making memories, your brother will be with you.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. My grandfather passed away Thursday as well. Heaven is lucky though!


Was your brother the Ogden High teacher?


----------



## gunpowderriver (Feb 11, 2017)

I too lost my hunting partner and mentor. ..but I have wonderful thoughts, memories and conversations together when in the wild...Peace be with you and yours

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss. 
I know what it is like to lose a brother. 

He will always be with you in your heart.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry for your loss! 

I envy guys like you who have had siblings to hunt with. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My condolences. Sorry about your brother.

.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> Sorry for your loss. My grandfather passed away Thursday as well. Heaven is lucky though!
> 
> Was your brother the Ogden High teacher?


 Yes he was.


----------

